# Coyote by Research Dynamics



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone rememer this one or have any info on it? I'm thinking of adding it to the stable since it needs a home and I always need ANOTHER bike.





































Steve


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Go for it! It looks almost NOS.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Anyone rememer this one or have any info on it? I'm thinking of adding it to the stable since it needs a home and I always need ANOTHER bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is that the serial number will start with a "DS" Coyote and Research Dynamics were originally done by an outdoor store chain based in I beleive Boise. I ran into Vaughn a number of times in Taiwan back in the day. They had a lot of bikes produced at Dodsun hence the DS. They were the first 9000/9001 factory in Tawian long before Giant, Merida and Wheeler which had much bigger factories in the late 80's to mid 90's. Specialized, Iron Horse, Gary Fisher (Pre-Trek) and a number of others had bikes done there also. There quality was the best in Taiwan for years and their paint and graphic options were better than most factories too.


----------



## desertrider83 (Apr 28, 2011)

I had a research dynamics fs coyote, frame was chromoly, I wish I hadn't gotten rid of it.


----------



## bacoes (Feb 27, 2004)

I had one that I bought at a sporting goods store back in '94. I think it was a ski company that was trying to broaden it range. It got me through a lot of drunken cross-campus rides for 5 years...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Holy grave digger...bumping a four year old post with no pictures...:skep:



Steve


----------



## desertrider83 (Apr 28, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Holy grave digger...bumping a four year old post with no pictures...:skep:
> 
> Steve


who gives a *****. if the mods didn't want the thread to ever get bumped, they would of locked it, or deleted it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's a pic for you Steve, saw this one locked up outside MEC in Toronto on Sunday - guess we know where Klein got the idea for Dolomite paint from now...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking at those parts I would say that Kleins paint was a few years prior.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

If you mean the low-profile cantilevers, I would guess they were a later edition. Frame and most other parts look 89-91ish to me. Maybe didn't actually pre-date the Dolomite Attitude (first seen 1990 IIRC) but I would guess appeared in parallel?

I believe the company only existed 1985-1994, but produced amongst many other models an Easton tubed Ultralite frame and a Titanium frame (the Ultimate?).


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like Mountain LX drivetrain on the Coyote photographed above. That was only done one year IIRC, and would have been '89 or '90? I think those front brakes are Scott SE cantilevers.

I sold RD in my ski / bike shop from '91 - '93 and the pictured bike pre-dates what we carried.


----------

